# Suche kostenloses Vektor.Programm! *Einsteiger*



## mica2412 (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein kostenloses Programm, um Vektor-Grafiken zu erstellen 
bzw. um ein JPG-Bild oder ein GIF-Bild in eine Vektorgrafik zu konvertieren.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Könntet ihr mir auch noch ein online-Tutorial für Einsteiger geben, da ich noch nie mit Vektorgrafiken gearbeitet habe?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Marius Heil (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Micorosoft hat da ein Programm rausgebracht, welches sie kostenlos zum download anbieten:
http://www.microsoft.com/products/expression/


Marius


----------



## akrite (18. Mai 2006)

...wer mag schon Microsoft , nimm Inkscape oder  Sodipodi !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Marius Heil (18. Mai 2006)

Hab das Programm von Microsoft nicht richtig angeschaut, aber es wird äußerst benutzerfreundlich sein,... außerdem hat Microsot einige gute Programme,...


Marius


----------

